# usb3: unrecoverable error, controller halted



## mickey (Feb 12, 2009)

Since I updated my system from 7.0-RELEASE-p3 to 7.1-RELEASE-p2, i keep getting the following error immediately after boot;

usb3: unrecoverable error, controller halted
usb3: blocking intrs 0x10

It does not seem to matter whether a USB device is connected or none at all. I do not remeber to have seen this message ever with 7.0-RELEASE. The controller in question is:

ehci0: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> mem 0xdfffb000-0xdfffbfff irq 23 at device 3.3 on pci0
ehci0: [GIANT-LOCKED]
ehci0: [ITHREAD]
usb3: EHCI version 1.0
usb3: companion controllers, 2 ports each: usb0 usb1 usb2
usb3: <EHCI (generic) USB 2.0 controller> on ehci0
usb3: USB revision 2.0
uhub3: <SiS EHCI root hub, class 9/0, rev 2.00/1.00, addr 1> on usb3
uhub3: 6 ports with 6 removable, self powered

The mainboard has an SiS 645/SiS 963 chipset, with USB2.0 being integrated in the latter.

Any ideas are welcome.


----------

